# Visa options for non-employed partner



## Marley81 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I've already scoured the forum and found some answers, and some confusion, so I thought I'd ask it straight with direct reference to my circumstances!

My girlfriend is potentially going to take a teaching job in Malaysia, and I would want to be going along with her. We're both British citizens.

I'm self-employed and work from home, so I can work anywhere in the world.

If I tag along with her as an ostensibly unemployed companion (I'd stay as a UK taxpayer), would there be a viable visa option that would allow me to spend most of my time in Malaysia for 12 months (or potentially 2 years, depending on which contract she takes)?

I have previous experience of using social visas in Indonesia for similar purposes.

I know that there are accounts of people using tourist passes for similar purposes eventually running into trouble with immigration, but is this always the case, and would, in practice, this be a workable solution for a 12-month stint? (I'd expect to be popping in and out of the country a fair bit, and would probably end up spending some fairly extended spells (a month here and there, say) in my old base of Indonesia, so my visa runs wouldn't be of the "cross to Singapore, turn around, come back" variety.

We're still at the general pondering stage at the moment, with nothing confirmed, but it would be nice to know what the realistic options for me would be, involving minimum bureaucracy.

Many thanks!


----------

